# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  So are you an Introvert or an Extrovert?

## Otherside

People keep misusing the word Introvert, confusing it with shyness. Introversion is *not* SA or Shyness. It's not even a disorder. It's the way your brain works. Introvert's "recharge mentlaly" by being alone. On the other hand, Extroverts "recharge" by being around other people.

As with most things, Extroversion/Introversion is on a sliding scale. You can be extremly Introverted or Extroverted, or just a little Introverted/Extroverted. Most people are extroverts. I'm not. I'm an Introvert. That doesn't make me antisocial. I like socializing, I just can't do it in long goes, and I need some time out to mentally "recharge".

So heres the myths about Introverts:





> *Myth #1 â Introverts donât like to talk*.This is not true. Introverts just donât talk unless they have something to say. They hate small talk. Get an introvert talking about something they are interested in, and they wonât shut up for days.
> *Myth #2 â Introverts are shy.*
> Shyness has nothing to do with being an Introvert. Introverts are not necessarily afraid of people. What they need is a reason to interact. They donât interact for the sake of interacting. If you want to talk to an Introvert, just start talking. Donât worry about being polite.
> *Myth #3 â Introverts are rude*.
> Introverts often donât see a reason for beating around the bush with social pleasantries. They want everyone to just be real and honest. Unfortunately, this is not acceptable in most settings, so Introverts can feel a lot of pressure to fit in, which they find exhausting.
> *Myth #4 â Introverts donât like people*.
> On the contrary, Introverts intensely value the few friends they have. They can count their close friends on one hand. If you are lucky enough for an introvert to consider you a friend, you probably have a loyal ally for life. Once you have earned their respect as being a person of substance, youâre in.
> *Myth #5 â Introverts donât like to go out in public*.
> Nonsense. Introverts just donât like to go out in public FOR AS LONG. They also like to avoid the complications that are involved in public activities. They take in data and experiences very quickly, and as a result, donât need to be there for long to âget it.â Theyâre ready to go home, recharge, and process it all. In fact, recharging is absolutely crucial for Introverts.
> ...



So you can be a confident Introvert or a socially-anxious extrovert. You don't automatically become an introvert for having social anxiety. Introversion/Extroversion has nothing to do with SA.

----------


## JustGaara

Did you post this on the other site as well? It's badly needed there. I am also an introvert. I'm a very outgoing person when anxiety doesn't get in the way, but I tend to need some time to myself after being with people all day or having consecutive days where I go out with people. If I can't get my alone time, I tend to shut down mentally for a bit where I'll be present with others, but not interacting with anyone.

----------


## Otherside

> Did you post this on the other site as well? It's badly needed there. I am also an introvert. I'm a very outgoing person when anxiety doesn't get in the way, but I tend to need some time to myself after being with people all day or having consecutive days where I go out with people. If I can't get my alone time, I tend to shut down mentally for a bit where I'll be present with others, but not interacting with anyone.



No, but I think I will, because yeah, It really is.

----------


## Antidote

I'm very introverted, never associated anything negative with it and wouldn't want to be anything else. I don't personally value extrovert traits that much, though I'm aware most people do.

----------


## Cyber

"Post Removed"

----------


## Equinox

I think I'm a bit of both. Although outwardly I may give a false impression of being introverted due to being inhibited by anxiety, so people would view my lifestyle and social communication patterns as introverted.

----------


## L

I love being introverted

----------


## Trendsetter

extrovert

----------


## Arthur Dent

I am an introvert.

----------


## Otherside

> "Post Removed"



Okay, now I'm paranoid.

----------


## pam

According to the Myers-Briggs test I'm introverted, but less so as I've gotten older. Still have a higher score on Introversion, just not as extreme as it used to be when I was younger, more anxious, and depressed (all of which probably influenced my answers, I'm sure).

According to the myth list above--I'm DEFINITELY introverted! Almost all of it fits me.  :Tongue:

----------


## Equinox

^ Interesting I just took a, introvert/extrovert test to see where I scored.

Humanmetrics Jung Typology Testâ¢
This free test is based on Carl Jung's and Isabel Briggs Myers' typological approach to personality *.

Your Type
INTJ
Introvert(56%)  iNtuitive(50%)  Thinking(1%)  Judging(22%)

    You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (56%)
    You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
    You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
    You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (22%)

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes1.htm

----------


## takethebiscuit

ENFJ
Extravert(1% )  iNtuitive(25% )  Feeling(75% )  Judging(56% )

    You have marginal or no preference of Extraversion over Introversion (1% )
    You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25% )
    You have distinctive preference of Feeling over Thinking (75% )
    You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (56% )

The mind boggles about that result.

I honestly don't know. After socialising, I don't need to be alone to recharge my batteries. In fact, being with people and meeting new people has a remarkable healing affect on me and is something I enjoy doing. But I don't like big crowds of people and I have been likely to feel nervous and anxious and or shy before and or during the social occasions. 

It's been hard to pin down what's been going on for me and I suspect it's something from a while back.

----------


## takethebiscuit

And those emoticons are not meant to be there. What a funny happenstance...

----------


## pam

INFP (as usual--I've taken before too)

78% Introverted
75% Intuitive
88% Feeling
56% Perceiving

----------


## pam

> ^ Interesting I just took a, introvert/extrovert test to see where I scored.
> 
> Humanmetrics Jung Typology Testâ¢
> This free test is based on Carl Jung's and Isabel Briggs Myers' typological approach to personality *.
> 
> Your Type
> INTJ
> Introvert(56  iNtuitive(50  Thinking(1  Judging(22
> 
> ...



If you got 1% on thinking, wouldn't that mean you're really Feeling? And then it says you have a slight preference for Judging, but why when it's only 22% ? Wouldn't you really be Perceiving?

----------


## pam

> ENFJ
> Extravert(1  iNtuitive(25  Feeling(75  Judging(56
> 
>     You have marginal or no preference of Extraversion over Introversion (1
>     You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25
>     You have distinctive preference of Feeling over Thinking (75
>     You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (56
> 
> The mind boggles about that result.
> ...



On yours also, shouldn't you be Introverted since you got a 1% on extroversion? And I don't understand the Intuition/Sensing continuum, why they say you're Intuition if your score was 25% (under 50) IDK if I'm misunderstanding that one or not. But I definitely think you should be I for introversion, right?

----------


## Otherside

Okay, I just took it:

INTP
Introvert(78% )  iNtuitive(25% )  Thinking(62% )  Perceiving(44% )
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78% )
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25% )
You have distinctive preference of Thinking over Feeling (62% )
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (44% )

There is also something called an Ambivert (or something) but I'm not so sure I buy into the ambivert theory. Basically Ambiverts are supposed to flick between being introverted and extroverted.

EDIT: LOL, what is with these smileys?

----------


## mightypillow

Well, if that list is a true indicator of an introvert, then I am an introvert.

----------


## takethebiscuit

> On yours also, shouldn't you be Introverted since you got a 1% on extroversion? And I don't understand the Intuition/Sensing continuum, why they say you're Intuition if your score was 25% (under 50) IDK if I'm misunderstanding that one or not. But I definitely think you should be I for introversion, right?



Oh, I agree. I'm pretty confused by it all too so no worries if you are.  ::):  

Honestly, sometimes these things are useful and sometimes they are not. All I know if I answered the questions to the best of my ability and knowledge and this is what came up.

----------


## pam

Percent and Right Parentheses = that funny face =  ::

----------


## Otherside

> Percent and Right Parentheses = that funny face =



I like the smileys here.  ::D:

----------


## Antidote

INTJ

You have distinctive preference of Introversion over Extraversion 67%
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing 12%
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling 12%
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving 1%

More or less what I expected. I tend to be on or close to the cusp of most dimensions, if I'm understanding it correctly. Definitely an introvert though.

----------


## Equinox

> And those emoticons are not meant to be there. What a funny happenstance...







> EDIT: LOL, what is with these smileys?



I just edited the smileys out of your posts as best I could.

----------


## Equinox

> If you got 1% on thinking, wouldn't that mean you're really Feeling? And then it says you have a slight preference for Judging, but why when it's only 22% ? Wouldn't you really be Perceiving?







> Oh, I agree. I'm pretty confused by it all too so no worries if you are.  
> 
> Honestly, sometimes these things are useful and sometimes they are not. All I know if I answered the questions to the best of my ability and knowledge and this is what came up.



I have to admit I'm confused by the percentages too, I was just thinking how bad at math I must be lol.

It may be preferential as in the 22% example, it may be 61% (39%+22% ) on judging vs 39% on feeling. Adding up to 100%

----------


## pam

Sorry to keep on the test thing, but there are 4 dimensions (or whatever you want to call them) and each one has 2 extremes. Like with Extroversion/Introversion, your answers will show your are more of one than the other. So if I am say 32% extroverted, then that means I must be 68% introverted (to add up to 100% ). But say you got 50%, then you are very balanced between the 2. So in the test results, when it says you have a preference for thinking over feeling, then the thinking score should be higher. Also each dimension has nothing to do with the other 3, so they each have to add up to the 100%.

My result said INFP at the top, and the sentences below it all made sense, but some of yours don't match up to your letters, and that's the only reason i mentioned anything. I don't know, maybe their scoring program has something wrong with it. (I'm not really that nit-picky, but I used to love math when I was younger, so it just stood out to me that the numbers didn't make sense).

----------


## Otherside

> Sorry to keep on the test thing, but there are 4 dimensions (or whatever you want to call them) and each one has 2 extremes. Like with Extroversion/Introversion, your answers will show your are more of one than the other. So if I am say 32% extroverted, then that means I must be 68% introverted (to add up to 100% ). But say you got 50%, then you are very balanced between the 2. So in the test results, when it says you have a preference for thinking over feeling, then the thinking score should be higher. Also each dimension has nothing to do with the other 3, so they each have to add up to the 100%.
> 
> My result said INFP at the top, and the sentences below it all made sense, but some of yours don't match up to your letters, and that's the only reason i mentioned anything. I don't know, maybe their scoring program has something wrong with it. (I'm not really that nit-picky, but I used to love math when I was younger, so it just stood out to me that the numbers didn't make sense).



Yer, it's all a sliding scale. There's very rarely anyone whi's a "True INFP" or a "True INTP" or whatever. And really, you could be something else completley and taking the test on a day when you were more percieving than judging.

Introversion<----->Extroversion (Ambiverts supposedly flick between the two, but I'm not sure about that at all)
Intuition<-------> Sensing
Thinking <-------> Feeling
Percieving <------>Judging

INTP is usually considered to be the far end of the introversion scale, with ESFJ's at the other end. But I thought Schizoid PD was the extreme Introversion, with Histronic PD being extreme extroversion. I don't understand these whole "Oh you're a total INTP so you act as so" things. It makes sense but there's no set rule book and 16 personalities for the whole of humanity just doesn't seem to be ebough to describe the range of people out there.

----------


## Equinox

> My result said INFP at the top, and the sentences below it all made sense, but some of yours don't match up to your letters, and that's the only reason i mentioned anything. I don't know, maybe their scoring program has something wrong with it. (I'm not really that nit-picky, but I used to love math when I was younger, so it just stood out to me that the numbers didn't make sense).



I think your referring to this part of my score and I'm confused by it too  :Confused: 

"You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (50% )". I would have thought that would render me with no preference between the two.

----------


## Chopin12

Introvert(33 ::   iNtuitive(38 ::   Feeling(62 ::   Perceiving(56)%You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (33 :: 
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38 :: 
You have distinctive preference of Feeling over Thinking (62 :: 
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (56 :: 


this is what i got.. i dont think its entirely accurate because some of the questions were hard to answer accurately.. but according to the scale you were talking about, wouldnt it mean i am more of an extrovert? yet it says i have a preference of introvert over extrovert =S

----------


## Antidote

I think it's like this. You have 4 dimensions with 2 dichotomies. With each dimension, it can be conceptualised like: 


Extreme -------------------------- No preference --------------------------- Extreme

iN 100% ---- 75% ---- 50% ----25% ---- 0 ---- 25% ---- 50% ---- 75% ---- 100%  S


The scores they give us are not our raw scores but the preferential scores in %. So if you score 50% (moderate preference) on iN it does not mean you scored 50% on S. It probably means you endorsed the iN questions 50% more than the S questions. Therefore, you have a moderate preference for iN over S. 

Likewise if you scored 1% on iN it means you have a slight 1% preference for it (endorsed it 1% more). This means your iN and S scores are almost equal. In other words you are close to the cusp (hardly / no preference between them) because you scored roughly the same for each dichotomy.

----------


## mslamr

an introverted extrovert

----------


## JaneDoe

I am definitely an introvert.

----------


## compulsive

Extrovert. I actually feel okay if im talking to others irl. Afterwards, when im alone, I start feeling bad.

----------


## The Professor

> an introverted extrovert



Really? I never knew u were an extrovert

----------


## mslamr

> Really? I never knew u were an extrovert



im not

----------


## pam

> I think it's like this. You have 4 dimensions with 2 dichotomies. With each dimension, it can be conceptualised like: 
> 
> 
> Extreme -------------------------- No preference --------------------------- Extreme
> 
> iN 100% ---- 75% ---- 50% ----25% ---- 0 ---- 25% ---- 50% ---- 75% ---- 100%  S
> 
> 
> The scores they give us are not our raw scores but the preferential scores in %. So if you score 50% (moderate preference) on iN it does not mean you scored 50% on S. It probably means you endorsed the iN questions 50% more than the S questions. Therefore, you have a moderate preference for iN over S. 
> ...



Ok, that must be it. I've taken this test at at least 2 other places online and in books, and the scores were more concrete, so I didn't think of this possibility. 

Sorry for confusing everyone.  ::

----------


## Member11

I'm definitely an introvert. :hide:

----------


## Koalafan

Psychotically introverted  ::(:

----------


## Tinkerbell

I'm an introvert that acts like an extrovert - takes a lot of energy - then I seclude myself, regroup, recharge and carry on.

----------


## Teddy

Teddy is very shy :hide:

----------


## James

Very introverted

----------


## cowgirls_dont_cry

100% introvert. Raised by introverts, too.

----------


## Skippy

I'm very extroverted; I love being around people and that's where I get my recharge. But sometimes I like to be alone to just think and have "me" time.

----------


## Otherside

> I'm very extroverted; I love being around people and that's where I get my recharge. But sometimes I like to be alone to just think and have "me" time.



I think everyone does to be honest. I've heard of people claiming that they have a "bipolar personality" or something because of this, but honestly? I don't think anyone really fits 100% into the Introvert or Extrovert category. I think we're all a bit of both.

----------


## Misssy

I have a new co-worker who sits across from me and he talks a lot. The more he talks the more I talk I don't really know why but it's true.

----------


## kc1895

> Teddy is very shy



 :Poke:   :Razz:

----------


## nemmm3

I think I'm an introvert as I can never tell someone what I'm thinking.

----------


## Otherside

> 



Aw, leave teddy alone!  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Teddy

> 



 :hide:

----------


## Koalafan

> 



 :Hug:

----------


## WintersTale

Very, very introverted. I basically live inside my head.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm definitely an introvert. I used to be quite shy too, but I have overcome my shyness for the most part.

----------


## missre

Introvert retreating further into myself. I'd rather be alone than be picked on because I won't come out. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk

----------


## Khaleesi

Introvert definitely.

----------


## Chloe

I can be an extrovert around people I know or their friends, at work I'm fine but normally I front of a group if strangers or just after I've panicked I become really introverted  ::\:

----------


## Keddy

I'm an extrovert- I'm extremely friendly and talkative by nature but I'm an awkward extrovert, so people tend not to love social interactions involving me :/
I get extremely shy when I'm depressed or nervous, though. Or if I'm starting a new job or going someplace where I don't know anybody yet. But over time, I just get more and more talkative. Not a great trait when you have poor social skills like I do :/ I really border on obnoxious sometimes.

----------


## Rawr

Introvert for sure. I like little to no social interaction most of the time. I'll have panic attacks if 2 people are texting me at one time. -__-

----------


## enfield

probably introvert. but it could be autism, i don't really know. when i was younger i did a lot of repetitive tasks on my own for hours on end and liked it. maybe there was some thinking involved but most of it was kind of mindless. like putting together big puzzles or following the instructions to assemble lego sets, or copying books and their illustrations onto paper. sometimes i just drew the covers but other times i transcribed the words. all the art things i did when i was younger were repetitive like this. i just stuck to patterns and repeating them. people did say the bracelets i made were pretty but it was just the sequence of beads i repeated without error that they were saying was nice. i didn't mind taking a super long time on things or having to search a lot to find what i needed. in fact i remember so much of the time how i always preferred to stick to one thing and keep doing that, rather than moving on to new things because i wasn't done yet with what we were working on. in high school i made some animals from wire for my art classes, the teachers let me have that as an independent project. that's all i really had to do. i felt like i was getting a way with a lot. i loved it because the design was very simple and wasn't hard to figure out (i don't like designing things, it's stressful to me), so what it all came down to just looping wire continuously and using the pliers as needed. the best part was this took tens and tens of hours to do, so i could work on this animal for the whole entire semester and say it was my finished project. i have really fond memories of just looping the wire during study halls. they came out pretty awesome too. one was a giraffe the other was an elephant. last thing to say before you make your diagnosis is that i typed out multiplication tables on the computer when i was younger.

so yeah is this a blend of introversion and autism, one or the other (is it perfectionism?), i'm not really sure.

----------


## infamous

I'm on the extreme side of the introversion spectrum.
Whenever I take the MBTI, Introvert is always in the 90s%. I scored 100% once.

----------

